# Old Simplicity Landlord value



## Bryan w (Aug 2, 2021)

my Dad has a 1964 -65 simplicity land lord. Although it is bad shape. Not sure if its worth anything. It hasnt run in 35 to 40 years.
My


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Put it on CL for 100 bucks and see if you get any bites.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That Simplicity Landlord is a highly collectible lawn tractor. If you put it out on CL, you're not going to reach the guys that are actually looking for one. The guys that actually want one for their collection are at the link below.... 1st one listed happens to be a fully restored Landlord the guys is selling for cheap at $900, which kinda answers the question are they collectible and what are they worth to the right guy. Fully restored, I've seen the go for $1,800 with no attachments. Post some pictures so we can see your version of "bad shape" for a 57 year old lawn tractor.

Facebook Garden Tractor Collectors Group


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob.. Restored and whipped are 2 different animals....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Bob.. Restored and whipped are 2 different animals....


That's kinda up to the buyer to decide. The guys that are looking for a "Landlord", even for parts, knows what they are worth to other collectors and how often you come across them, even at vintage lawn tractor shows. Finding one listed for $100 on CL is a dream come true for that guy. It's got a vintage L-head 10hp horizontal Briggs on it that goes for around $400(to the right guy) if it's not locked up. If it has the optional 6-speed Hi/Lo gearbox in it, that is also worth easily $400, they are hard to find and rare as hell because hardly anybody ordered them like that.

The stark "difference in animals" could be as dramatic $$$ wise as thinking that it's just some kind of weird looking, rusty, old pickup sitting behind the barn that you'd jump on the first $500 offered and knowing it's actually a FC Willys......










FC Willys Value


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

33 to someone, but not me. I have more than enough 'stuff' sitting around now.


----------

